# I Need To Be Banned From PetCo!



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was going to return a tank stand and of course had some time to kill while they got someone up there and well I wondered into the fish section yet again and fell in love with a beautiful dark blue female betta. I had no intentions of getting another female since I already have four, plus two males, but she is so pretty, a very dark blue, but shines like a new penny. I couldn't help myself so I brought her home.

My tank stand was thirty seven dollars and after picking up my new girl, I saw some decor that I wanted and then opted to pick up a bigger tank for one of my male bettas, Jack. He's moving on up from a 2.5 tank to a 5.5 and the new girl, Athena is going into the 2.5. I ended up getting five bucks back from my return once I bought all the new goodies, lol.

I swear I'm addicted to these fish, I can't help it.

I have an all female tank going, but they were put in there together a few weeks ago and I hate to toss Athena in there for them to ravage, so she's getting her own space until I upgrade to a 55 gallon later in the year.


----------



## drazen (Feb 8, 2008)

*you're new female*

I can relate to this betta addiction, i have it my self. Yesterday also in the fish section i fell in love with two more girls and believe me when i tell you i allready have anough. Female sounds beautifull. Good luck with her. She is very lucky to go from a tiny cup to a 55 gal mannsion. 

(Blessings to you and all you're bettas)


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well she'll be movin on up in a few weeks once I get everything set up.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
fish stores are like a drug,they really are.
i'm trying to pursuade mine to do a loyalty card,
as that's where some of my wages go,i think they should give me
something back lol
i have been in for just food and promised faithfully not to look in the fish
section,however once i get in there i just can't resist.
and now i have 10 very happy rummy nosed tetras.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

See I went in yesterday and didn't see any females that caught my eye, but Athena was different, they must have just put her out because she wasn't there yesterday.

I know most people adore the males, but I've come to really love the females, my other girls have such personalities.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

have you posted any pictures of the girls ?


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Not yet, I have a good camera, but I can't get a decent picture of the fish, the pictures always come out blurry. Any tips on taking good pictures?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

come out blurry,perhaps you are a little close to the aquarium ?
i find that taking pictures at night with the tank light on,but
the house lights off,gives a good picture.
it could be the settings on the camra it's self,
i can't help with that one though sorry.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my personal opinion is that petco isnt so great.
again thats my personal opinion- maybe its because the one 5 minutes from my house is a dump and id rather go to an actual fish store with more selection. 
for a better picture see if your camera has a "macro" setting, if it does this setting will take close up pictures very clear. try it out!


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

PetCo is the only place in my area who does sell female bettas, we do have a local fish store that sells a wide variety of fish, but not female bettas. I did pick up my Jack from that place and he's done just fine and I usually buy the other types of fish from there, I have two gold white cloud fish, two sunburst platies, two neon tetras, and two red swordtails from the place. 

All my Bettas, aside from Jack and George come from PetCo though. So far, I have no complaints.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

i wish i had a lfs near by. I only have petco, petsmart and petland.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't think we have a Petsmart around here, although I'd be curious if it was any better than PetCo.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

projectcam95 said:


> i wish i had a lfs near by. I only have petco, petsmart and petland.


I hear you. I have the same problem. Pet quarters used to be pretty good, but they closed their fish department  .

:lol: the only reason I don't have more bettas is because I have run out of surface area in my room!! Although..... just the other day my mom said she had no problem with tanks elsewhere in the house so long as I took care of them :twisted: . Oh, and the fact that my bettas seem to cost soooo much. There are no good fish stores around here, so between my first betta (who I sadly could not save) and my betta now, I have probably spent $50 on meds alone!!

Now, the only way I would get a betta from those stores is if I got it for free to save. Hmmm.... people really need to open a fish store around here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Petsmart within walking distance from my house. I go in there pretty often to look around. I ordered 2 bettas from another fish store almost 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything from them yet. I may have to call them in a day or two to see what is going on. If I can't get them from there, then I'll get 2 from Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're lucky, Kim, that your Mom will tolerate your fish elsewhere in the house. Mine barely tolerates them in my room, much less the rest of the house!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

dramaqueen said:


> You're lucky, Kim, that your Mom will tolerate your fish elsewhere in the house. Mine barely tolerates them in my room, much less the rest of the house!


Hahaha, my mom wanted me to put a fish tank downstairs. Then she got mad at the mess that followed, and then I put another one down there. She almost lost her cool when I told her I was setting up the QT, but I set it up in my room so theres not much she can say.

I feel bad for anyone who doesn't have a lfs :? I can't imagine petsmart being the only place to go and get fish supplies. I mean I've gone there before to get stuff, but I don't like the selection of equipment. I don't think they even carry marineland filters?


----------



## drazen (Feb 8, 2008)

i find the females to be full of energy. they really take notice of you when you come near there tank. they wag there little tales and are so cute. Did you take a photo of athenia yet?.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

> I feel bad for anyone who doesn't have a lfs Confused I can't imagine petsmart being the only place to go and get fish supplies. I mean I've gone there before to get stuff, but I don't like the selection of equipment. I don't think they even carry marineland filters?


I agree...hard to find good stuff at stores like these as they tend only to sell cheap stuff sold at spendy prices! Ya sure the outside of things like caves look good...but insides always rough and decently sharp! Still having a hard time finding a good cave for my boy Blue! 
Thinking of just using a ceramic candle holder I have [after THOROUGHLY cleaning it] instead, as I dont want him to hurt / scratch his tail on some cheaply made plastic mold!

Places like Petco over-rated...you only buy the name, not actual item price [as they usually way over charge stuff...at least by a few bucks]...and it's not even that great! The only reason I usually go there, is because its the only dang store I can actually take my dogs into! ;D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like my Petsmart ok, but they don't have meds I'm looking for like Methylene blue and Aquarisol. A couple of their fish people are pretty knowledgeable, though and are very nice.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> You're lucky, Kim, that your Mom will tolerate your fish elsewhere in the house. Mine barely tolerates them in my room, much less the rest of the house!


At first I got the "your crazy" and "why do you want to do that?" "what a waste of money" kind of things. When I got the last tank, she said "that is the last one" so it kind of surprised me when she said that. She must have just gotten used to it by now :lol: .

You should see my room. It is tiny, and there is a fishtank on every wall except for the one that my bed is against! Kinda looks like a fish store now  .


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

i usually have to tell my parents what i need and they just go get it for me, my mom does not trust me in petstores anymore because i come home with a new fish EVERY time and i go every couple weeks.


----------



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

yes, i too have an addiction to petco.
every single time i go there i end up buying at least 1 betta fish.
the last time i went there to buy a 2.5 gallon tank
i saw a beatiful orange and red female betta.
so i grabbed her
and when i went to buy the 2.5 gallon tank i relized
that since i just bought another female betta the other day (her name is mist)
that the 1 i has in my hand will need a tank too.
so i ended up buying at two 2.5 tanks
and spending even more money.



PLZ BANN ME FROM PETCO
I NOW HAVE 4 BETTAS FROM THERE
(2 MALES AND 2 FEMALES)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 2 males and 1 female right now. I ordered a halfmoon male and a crowntail female from a fish store that should be here any day now. My Mom doesn't know about those two yet. :lol: She won't know until I get them home. Kim, you may have to move your bed out and put more tanks where your bed is and start sleeping on the couch. :lol:


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

You should all see my male Jack, he's living like a king in his new 5.5g. He's swimming all over the place.

Athena is enjoying her 2.5g tank, she's very small so the tank is quiet large for her. She's so cute, always swimming over to watch what I'm doing.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I have 2 males and 1 female right now. I ordered a halfmoon male and a crowntail female from a fish store that should be here any day now. My Mom doesn't know about those two yet. :lol: She won't know until I get them home. Kim, you may have to move your bed out and put more tanks where your bed is and start sleeping on the couch. :lol:


Haha. Yeah pretty soon the walls will be lined with shelves and tanks! The noise of the filters used to bother me at first, but I am used to it now. Actually it makes me get more sleep because it helps me stop thinking and just go to bed!

How does everyone like petco for fish? I have had a few bad experiences, but the last time I went there it didn't look bad. I'd like to know because I need a few more fish for my 15 gal, and then there is my empty 29 gal. that needs to be filled :lol: !


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've had success with my Bettas I got from PetCo, well the first female I got was sucked up into the filter, not PetCo's fault, but aside from that I've had no troubles.

Now I did get five sunset platies from there and only two survived. I'm honestly not sure what happened to them, they just went missing in my tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like I'm not getting the halfmoon after all. First, the aquatics place told me they could order one or two. Then, when I didn't hear from them like in 2 weeks, I called and they told me they can't order just qne or two. They have to order a dozen and can't have the extras sitting around. Well, that made me mad so I think I'll walk to Petsmart and get one there. :x


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

That sucks, but perhaps you'll have luck with the Petsmart betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they had some pretty decent looking crowntails last time I was in there.


----------



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

so far i've had 6 fish from petco.
i only have 4 now.
but to of the bettas i had deid becuase of my fault
so i think petco is pretty good if u treat them good

im gonna post pics of them pretty soon.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

So far I have no complaints of the fish I've bought from them, we do have a really good person working in the fish section though from what I've heard.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've bought 2 from Petsmart before. My first one that died last year and one I have now. The first one I had for 2 and a half years and the one I have now, I've had for 5 months. There are also 2 people in the fish section of my store who are really helpful and knowledgeable. There ARE some people at petstores who know what their talking about.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree, there is one boy in the fish section who honstly desn't know much and then another lady who really does her homework and is a fish lover.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

try WORKING at petco and not bring something home every day!  bettas and other various fish keep miraculously "appearing" in my tanks at home. i swear they teleport there from the bowls/tanks at work!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was at Petsmart the other day and a woman that works there took 3 bettas and put them in thhe back to take home with her.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

soco1125 said:


> try WORKING at petco and not bring something home every day!  bettas and other various fish keep miraculously "appearing" in my tanks at home. i swear they teleport there from the bowls/tanks at work!


Oh gosh I can't imagine working there, I'd be spending all my breaks in the fish section and basically turning over my checks right back to them since I'd be sure to spend it all there.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

haha... i had to quit target and go work at petco because i knew i would be there every day anyways! my primary work areas are aquatics and reptiles. i'm even in training to become a certified "specialist" for these departments. maybe then they'll let me place orders! bwah-ha-ha!


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

How do you not buy every fish you come across?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Especially the prettiest ones!


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

haha... it's hard! i do get very attached to some of them. i treat them like they are like my own fish and i get sad whenever i have to sell them to people who i don't think are all that responsible. right now we've got a green wolf eel that i call "fred" and i had him trained to take food from my hand within a week. whoever buys "fred" better do it when i'm not there because i don't know if i would let them have him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh, sounds like you may have to to buy Fred.:lol:


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

sadly, fred was purchased recently. i told his new owner that he'd better take care of MY eel.

and then on friday i unpacked 88 new bettas... and one never even made it to the shelf


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Fred but I hope he got a good home. Your new betta is beautiful!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! Did you get visiting rights to Fred?? :-D I hope is new home is wonderful.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

the guy did say i could come visit fred, but the way he said it kinda sounded like he was hitting on me :roll:

i'm glad mercutio gets approval. somebody told me he was ugly :-( i found a halfmoon today that i've already named lucentio... i think he needs to come home with me if he's still there tomorrow.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Mercutio is ugly? I think not! My poor betta was pushed to the back of the shelf and I was told he'd been there a looooong time. Once he was out of that little cup with blue water he became magnificent, IMO :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

About that guy "hitting" on you... :roll: is right!


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

s72450 said:


> Not yet, I have a good camera, but I can't get a decent picture of the fish, the pictures always come out blurry. Any tips on taking good pictures?


 as for taking pictures...use a higher shutter speed to take out the blur...and I use a magnifying glass from a distance to reduce the blur... DONT USE THE CAMERA ZOOM... thank you magnifying glass!


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

soco1125 said:


> sadly, fred was purchased recently. i told his new owner that he'd better take care of MY eel.
> 
> and then on friday i unpacked 88 new bettas... and one never even made it to the shelf


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh puuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrdddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyy me: *stares* fishy: *thinks* "great...I have a stalker now...*


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well one of my girls died last night. I'm honestly not sure what happened, they've all been getting along so well and this morning one of the smaller blue ones was lying on the bottom of the tank and had been dead overnight. I can't figure it out, but I hate losing one. I'm now down to four females.

It's a shame considering I'm finally cycling the 29g tank that I was going to house them in and move them from the 5.5g they're currently swimming in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish dying. It seems like sometimes they die for no apparrent reason.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened. It's such a bummer to lose a fish and not even know why.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's never fun, the odd thing was that I assume one of the others would die, she's been acting weird for about three weeks now, very slow moving and sometimes swims on her back, she's smaller too and I really figured I would loose her, but she's doing fine. I didn't see any signs of distress with the one that did pass on though, it's very strange.


----------

